# Young Couple Planning on moving to Aus



## Ashley. (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just curious me and my partner (I'm 24 and she is 22). We have both gained higher education qualifications. I personally did a 4 year mechanical apprenticeship with an oil company gaining a NVQ 3 and a HNC in mechy engineering. The other half has gained A levels and a HND in I.T. 

Our current situation is that we are renting together and saving in the mean time. We have always planned to move out to Australia in particular Perth.

I have read the stickies and I am aware of the process like points criminal background check etc. My main questions are;

- Do you need a bit of cash saved up prior to moving (If so a rough amount)?

- Can you apply directly for a full Aus citizenship Visa or go from visiting, to working to permanent?

- As we plan to eventually have a family would it be easier to move first settle then begin a family or have a child first in the UK then move?
(I assume it would be easier to move and settle in Aus first but where would we stand with medical cover, I.E. would we have to pay for medical care for the newborn?)

- What sort of homework did you guys do before moving? We intend on going on a few holidays to meet the other half's Uncle in Melbourne. To also survey Perth for possible jobs and accommodation. 


Thanks 

Ash & Sam


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ashley. said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just curious me and my partner (I'm 24 and she is 22). We have both gained higher education qualifications. I personally did a 4 year mechanical apprenticeship with an oil company gaining a NVQ 3 and a HNC in mechy engineering. The other half has gained A levels and a HND in I.T.
> 
> ...


See above in red


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Ashley. said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just curious me and my partner (I'm 24 and she is 22). We have both gained higher education qualifications. I personally did a 4 year mechanical apprenticeship with an oil company gaining a NVQ 3 and a HNC in mechy engineering. The other half has gained A levels and a HND in I.T.
> 
> ...



Have both of you checked your occupations on the SOL list? Are they in the SOL list?
If the answer is YES then read on :
Will you be able to get your educational/work qualifications assessed by an australian authority? I might be ACS for IT and Engineers Australia for mechanical app.

You will also need to get around 6-7 bands in IELTS.
175/176 visa will grant you permanent residence which will give you medical coverage also.
you do not need a whole lot of cash. the application is around AUS$3000 and around $500 for the assessment..


----------



## Ashley. (Jan 3, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Have both of you checked your occupations on the SOL list? Are they in the SOL list?
> If the answer is YES then read on :
> Will you be able to get your educational/work qualifications assessed by an australian authority? I might be ACS for IT and Engineers Australia for mechanical app.
> 
> ...


Yes both qualifications are on the list.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Ashley. said:


> Yes both qualifications are on the list.


ok..
did you have a look at the points table?
do a self-analysis after reading the contents in the link below ...
Will you be able to get 65 points ?
What is the points test? - Workers - Visas & Immigration

Click here for the Points Test
175 is a skilled independent visa which means that you can work anywhere in Australia while 176 visa is a state sponsored visa which will restrict you to one state in aust.
at the moment 176 visas are getting approved in 6-8 weeks while 175 visa is taking around 8-9 months..

find out the authority(it should be in the SOL list) which will assess your qualifications...
gather the required docs and send them over...


----------

